# My dog likes Wagner.



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

She loves to listen to the prelude to Tristan und Isolde.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Brahms for one would not be surprised....


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> She loves to listen to the prelude to Tristan und Isolde.


And I think Verdi would probably sing a verse of "Va, pensiero" at the news.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

My dog likes Lady Gaga. That's why I tell everyone he's just a stray.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> She loves to listen to the prelude to Tristan und Isolde.


Its name isn't Blondie, is it?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Its name isn't Blondie, is it?


no, but her hair color is blonde-ish, perhaps blondes are fatally attracted to Wagner?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Vaneyes said:


> Its name isn't Blondie, is it?


I was thinking more she had Irish Setter blood in 'er...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Or German Shepherd. But I think Igneous01's dog has good taste. Maybe he or she can become critic for Gramophone Magazine or something like that, you never know, pigs might fly :lol: *

* Sid's 500th corny joke...


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sid James said:


> ^^Or German Shepherd. But I think Igneous01's dog has good taste. Maybe he or she can become critic for Gramophone Magazine or something like that, you never know, pigs might fly :lol: *
> 
> * Sid's 500th corny joke...


well,

She walked out of the room when I was playing Beethoven
She fell asleep to Brahms
She begged to go outside when Stravinsky was playing

She might have the potential to write opera reviews atleast, 5 starring all the wagner ones, and giving foul ratings to all others.


----------



## HexameronVI (May 9, 2011)

My dog leaves the room when Liszt is in the air, but is lays down when Chopin's playing. Kinda funny.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I like your dog.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> She loves to listen to the prelude to Tristan und Isolde.


My dog also loves Wagner. She's lonely, since other dogs in the neighbourhood taunts her and say that classical music is for old bitches. Will you give me your dog's phone number so my dog can talk with your dog about their hobbies?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> She begged to go outside when Stravinsky was playing


Aha! Proof that Stravinsky is unnatural, even UN-animalistic! :lol:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

eorrific said:


> My dog also loves Wagner. She's lonely, since other dogs in the neighbourhood taunts her and say that classical music is for old bitches. Will you give me your dog's phone number so my dog can talk with your dog about their hobbies?


Just have them go to Dogclassical.com


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Just have them go to Dogclassical.com


What about Barkclassical.com?


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Just have them go to Dogclassical.com


Too much trolls. Maybe I'll just sign her up for International Wagner Society for Dogs. Then I'll threaten not to feed her if she doesn't give me her share of Bayreuth tickets (if she ever gets one). :lol:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Trout said:


> What about Barkclassical.com?


I was going more for sound over sense, but that works too.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Make sure they don't think a Ring is something they jump through or chew on.


----------

